# Deep introspection



## Artanzo (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi all,

I haven't posted for a while, here is one of my latest watercolor illustrations entitled "Deep Introspection".

Any watercolor + pencil lineart amateurs here ? 

Have a nice day,

Artanzo


----------

